# Fehler beim Installieren eines Forums



## Oberster (1. Januar 2005)

Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Problem das ich zwar erst einen Tag habe dennoch nun eine Lösung dafür haben möchte . Es ist ganz einfach erklärt . Mit Hifle von Apache 2.0.52 und installierten PHP 4.3.9 und WinMysql Admin vers 1.4 das ganze noch dazu auf einem Windows XP Pro mit SP 1A Server , scheint eine gute Ausgangsbasis zu sein um einen Webserver zu betreiben . Leider scheint sich ein Fehler meinerseits etabliert zu haben und ich suche daher Rat . Beim installieren des Ikonboards v3.12a kommt folgende Fehlermeldung wenn ich versuche mit Hilfe einer Mysql Database auf zu setzen . ....

_mySQL Database Creation Error_ _1 error(s) were found trying to set up mySQL, please use go back to correct these errors_ 


_You must install the DBI suite of modules. Visit CPAN for more information._
es scheint als ob gar keine mysql Module installiert worden sei ?

  Als alternative kann man mit dem Board auch DBM Database auswählen aber auch hier liegt der Hund begraben ....
_     The error returned was:       
      Error messages from perl: No such file or directory 
      Some information that may help:     

 SCRIPT_NAME                 =     /forum/installer.pl
 REQUEST_METHOD                 =     POST
 HTTP_ACCEPT                 =     text/xml,application/xml,application/xhtml+xml,text/html;q=0.9,text/plain;q=0.8,image/png,*/*;q=0.5
 SCRIPT_FILENAME                 =     D:/Webroot/Forum/installer.pl
 SERVER_SOFTWARE                 =     Apache/2.0.52 (Win32)
 QUERY_STRING                 =     
 REMOTE_PORT                 =     4911
 PATHEXT                 =     .COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH
 HTTP_USER_AGENT                 =     Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.7.5) Gecko/20041107 Firefox/1.0
 SERVER_SIGNATURE                 =     _ _Apache/2.0.52 (Win32) Server at localhost Port 80_ _
 HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE                 =     en-us,en;q=0.5
 HTTP_KEEP_ALIVE                 =     300
 CONTENT_TYPE                 =     application/x-www-form-urlencoded
 PATH                 =     C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem
 GATEWAY_INTERFACE                 =     CGI/1.1
 DOCUMENT_ROOT                 =     D:/Webroot
 SERVER_NAME                 =     localhost
 HTTP_REFERER                 =     http://localhost/forum/installer.pl
 HTTP_ACCEPT_ENCODING                 =     gzip,deflate
 SERVER_ADMIN                 =     me@localhost
 HTTP_CONNECTION                 =     keep-alive
 CONTENT_LENGTH                 =     17
 SYSTEMROOT                 =     C:\WINDOWS
 COMSPEC                 =     C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
 HTTP_ACCEPT_CHARSET                 =     ISO-8859-1,utf-8;q=0.7,*;q=0.7
 WINDIR                 =     C:\WINDOWS
 SERVER_PORT                 =     80
 REMOTE_ADDR                 =     127.0.0.1
 SERVER_PROTOCOL                 =     HTTP/1.1
 REQUEST_URI                 =     /forum/installer.pl
 SERVER_ADDR                 =     127.0.0.1
 HTTP_HOST                 =     localhost

*Handy Error Message Meanings              
  "Can't locate DBD..."  means that you do not have the needed files to run mySQL/pgSQL for perl              
  "Can't locate DBI..."  means that you do not have the needed files to run mySQL/pgSQL for perl              
  "Can't locate method TIE_HASH..  means that your servers DB_File installation is botched, contact your webhost              
  "Can't locate 'functions.pm'...  means you you will have to edit the installer script              *


 Please go back to correct this error
_
  Sollte irgendjemand Verständnis für diese Problem haben bitte ich um Hilfe .

 PS : Ja ich habe die schon vorher nachgekuckt ob es hier irgendwie eine Lösung gibt konnte zwar in Ansätzen ähnlich finden nur ohne Effekt halt darum jetzt mein Post .


----------



## danube (1. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

das Ikonboard ist offensichtlich in Perl und NICHT in PHP geschrieben. Unter http://www.cpan.org/ findest du eine Anleitung wie du die benötigten Perl Module installieren kannst.


----------



## Oberster (1. Januar 2005)

Achso ist das . Ich danke für die nötigen Information . Wenn ich aber nichts finden kann dann melde ich mich wieder hier ....


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. Januar 2005)

Wenn du unter Windows ActivePerl installiert hast, solltest du der Commandline (cmd.exe) per

```
ppm
install DBI
install DBI-mysql
```
die Module bequem nachinstallieren können. Musst halt mal in der dortigen Hilfe gucken, wie die Module genau heißen (-> search DBI).


----------



## Oberster (2. Januar 2005)

Ja das habe ich mittlerweile schon getan und nun funktioniert es bzw hat funktioniert ( Ich bin halt noch ein dementsprechender Trainee was das aufbauen eines Webservers anbelangt ) . Damit hat sich mein Problem gelöst und ich danke für die Hilfe ..


----------

